# Best British Fighter



## SamPZLP.7 (Feb 8, 2012)

Spitfire 
Hurricane
Tempest
Typhoon
Seafire
Roc
Fulmar
Defiant
Beaufighter
Firefly


----------



## Juha (Feb 8, 2012)

Where is Mossie, IMHO it was a better NF and LR fighter than Beau, as a strafer its more difficult to say, air cooled engines were a plus in that work but anyway Mossie FB VI could carry more bombs than Beau.
As pure interceptor Spit VIII and XIV
low nad medium altitude fighter Tempest, which had also better range
carrier fighter as for CAP work Seafire L.F. III
if more range was needed Firefly or simply buy something better from USA.

Juha


----------



## Readie (Feb 8, 2012)

You'll never guess what I voted for....

John


----------



## tomo pauk (Feb 8, 2012)

Best (the title) - Tempest.
Favorite (the poll) - Spitfire.


----------



## woljags (Feb 8, 2012)

with no mozzie present its the hurricane for me chaps


----------



## muscogeemike (Feb 8, 2012)

I would pick the Meteor.


----------



## davebender (Feb 8, 2012)

Spitfire without a doubt.

The much newer Tempest is superior but it arrived too late to make a significant contribution towards the war effort. It was the Spitfire which got the job done for Britain.


----------

